# Compressor for powering air pressure-based tools?



## kotterr (Oct 12, 2013)

I am looking for tools that are powered by pressurized air (small hand tools like drills, nail guns) and would like a way to provide power to these tools using a hand pump. I know that such hand pumps are available, such as this one:

Amazon.com: Benjamin Hand Pump, Fits Discovery, Marauder, Katana & Challenger Rifles: Sports & Outdoors

that can pressurize air tanks to up to 3,600 PSI, which should be enough for many hand tools.

So my question is, where can I buy tools compatible with such a pump? Failing that, where can I find such tools and a compatible hand pump?

I was also wondering if a nailer like this:

http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=RN46&SDesc=Roofing+Nailer

could be made mobile by connecting a small (0.5 gallon) air cylinder to it? Would the same apply to other air-powered tools?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

It would take one heck of a hand pump to build enough air pressure to run any of your listed tools for any ammount of time on top of the fact that after pumping enough air to run the tool you would be too tired to do any other work. My suggestion is to look into a conventional air compressor either electric or gas powered. The only other option is to buy nitrogen cylinders and an appropriate regulator to power the tools co2 would also work but that will get expensive quick.


----------



## kotterr (Oct 12, 2013)

tractornut said:


> It would take one heck of a hand pump to build enough air pressure to run any of your listed tools for any ammount of time on top of the fact that after pumping enough air to run the tool you would be too tired to do any other work. My suggestion is to look into a conventional air compressor either electric or gas powered. The only other option is to buy nitrogen cylinders and an appropriate regulator to power the tools co2 would also work but that will get expensive quick.


The operating pressure of the nailer is 70-120 psi, per the specs. Most bicycle pumps should be able to get over that, and some go as high as 240 psi. The one I posted is rated for 3,600 PSI. So 120 PSI should be no problem. I've pumped tanks to over 120 psi by hand, so I see no reason why what I'm asking should be impossible.


----------



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

Not impossible. I could see one being useful if I was building a log cabin in the Alaskan wilderness...but God forbid a kodiak approaches just after finally getting the thing up to 3600 psi


----------



## kotterr (Oct 12, 2013)

kanoa50 said:


> Not impossible. I could see one being useful if I was building a log cabin in the Alaskan wilderness...but God forbid a kodiak approaches just after finally getting the thing up to 3600 psi


If it works in the Alaskan wilderness, it should work in the other 49 states.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

Compressor tools used different types and different models for various working tasks. 
Read this link for compressor tools :-
Air Compressor - Price comparison - Garden and Tools - Buy cheap in Canada


Merry Christmas


----------

